

IP reconnaissance tools with geolocation, Nmap, WHOIS, Visual Traceroute - disclosure
https://dazzlepod.com/ip/

======
Robby2012
Hi, I've been trying out your tool and it works really well but it's quite
slow. I've done several tests with different IPs and it takes aproximately 11
seconds to give me a response (using firebug's network). Although if I look
again an IP it seems cached and is answered really quick, good job.

~~~
disclosure
Thanks for the feedback. Geolocation information for new IP address that is
not already in our database comes from third-party API. We have enabled
asynchronous call to the API to speed up the lookup. The current response time
for a new lookup should range between 0.6 to 1.2 secs.

